
Using a digital camera to capture IR images - gus_massa
http://www.naturfotograf.com/UV_IR_rev01IR.html
======
lytfyre
I converted an old DSLR to a dedicated IR camera a number of years ago - used
a filter from lifepixel. Opening the cameras up is relatively straightforward,
and it's far more convenient, as you can view through the viewfinder while
composing.

Woods effect creates some very neat results for landscape photography-
[https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5107/5881557782_37a9318085_b.j...](https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5107/5881557782_37a9318085_b.jpg)

~~~
teh_klev
Which make and model and what filter did you use? Did you perform the
conversion by removing the factory applied filter over the CCD?

------
teh_klev
Probably better to start here with the introduction page as it's a series of
articles on capturing both IR and UV images:

[http://www.naturfotograf.com/UV_IR_rev00.html](http://www.naturfotograf.com/UV_IR_rev00.html)

There's wee navigation icons at the bottom right of each page which I missed
initially.

~~~
gus_massa
I almost agree, but I find the first page not compelling enough to make me
explore all the other pages.

Don't miss the UV page, that is very interesting
[http://www.naturfotograf.com/UV_IR_rev01UV.htm](http://www.naturfotograf.com/UV_IR_rev01UV.htm)

------
LesZedCB
This is fascinating. It would be neat to see a list of applications where non-
visible light has been used to portray non-visible data in visible light. I
wonder all too often what things I'm not seeing by only being able to capture
a tiny fraction of the EM spectrum. Actually, what would be really neat is to
see how far away we can go. Photos of the sun with an x-ray camera[1], for
example, are a really neat application!

[1]
[http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap141229.html](http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap141229.html)

~~~
calbear81
A few friends showcased an IR based irrigation monitoring system at Disrupt
Hackathon two weekends ago (got 2nd runner up out of 160+ projects).

[http://www.harvesters.club/](http://www.harvesters.club/)

~~~
LesZedCB
Whoa, that's awesome! Actually, that camera on a quadcopter with some nice
stitching software would get the same job done and be really easy to reuse!
With APM flight controller, you could even do it autonomously, all you'd have
to do is switch out batteries once a day.

------
afarrell
The way this is headed, it will soon be legal for police to use infrared
cameras to look inside your home.
[http://lawcomic.net/guide/?p=2201](http://lawcomic.net/guide/?p=2201)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyllo_v._United_States](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyllo_v._United_States)

------
ha8o8le
This guy has been killing IR images since 2005
[http://ethankillian.com/#illusions](http://ethankillian.com/#illusions)

